# global periods



## Sabrina. (Dec 16, 2009)

Where in the cpt would I find a listing of global periods?  I find that most everything I look up has a 90 day global but is there an area that I am missing that goes into detail on time frames and stipulations for globals?
Thanks


----------



## bonnyr (Dec 17, 2009)

Check you CPT manual.  In the Ingenix CPT it's in the Appendix E, Pub 100 References, plus after each procedure it list the global days.
Bonny


----------



## Sabrina. (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you for the direction.  Unfortunately we do not have the Ingenix books so the appendix is not the same.  I know that most of the codes related to OB I have looked into have a 90 day global but even when I look up the specific codes (which ever it may be at the time) it is not listed.  Not in notes, front, back, or on codes; I find this very bizarre.  For example the 59150 I know is a 90 day global but on page 255 of my CPT where the code is listed it does not reflect that information at all; anywhere that I can see. Any other tips?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 22, 2009)

I have never seen the global periods listed in the CPT Professional edition.  I believe you can find them in the Expert edition (I am not a fan of that edition).  You can find global days in the NCCI edits, the Medicare fee schedule, RBRVS manual, and most encoders.  Also, they might be in the OB/GYN coding companion - I don't have mine handy at the moment.


----------

